# join at 17?



## macwma (10 Oct 2005)

im 17 years old and go to the recruitment center oct 13th and go for bmq oct 31st. im having second thoughts but arn't quite sure...is 17 to young? better? my dad was in it for 20 years as a engineer...any advice or anything from any body would be great...im thinking of waiting another 6 months...is it possible?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2005)

This is one thread that deals with the subject of "Second Thoughts":

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33183.0.html

We just had a long thread, last month on the subject also.  If you go throught the Recruiting and Training Forums, you will find more info.


----------



## armyguy62 (10 Oct 2005)

For what it is worth I joined at 17 and never regretted it for a moment.  Is 17 too young?  I suppose it depends on the person joining, I met plenty of young soldiers (teens & early 20's) who were highly motivated and very mature. I also met a few who were older and did not have the maturity God gave a dog. Talk to your dad, he has been there and has the T-shirt, and he knows you pretty well ( I assume ) so he should be able to give you some guidance in this department. Good luck!


----------



## ThatsLife (11 Oct 2005)

If this helps you at all, i'm 17 right now and I just joined...i'm waiting to be sworn in and i'm itching to get that call for BMQ afterwards. I think the younger you are, the more experience you'll get. Obviously.

Good luck man


----------



## qor556 (11 Oct 2005)

Yes, armyguy is right on. Different people mature at different rates and it is up to you to decide if you are mentally, emotionally etc. ready for the military lifestyle. I too went through basic at a young age without a problem at all, actually completing almost all of it before hitting 17. Best of luck on your decision. (Is it just me or did all the text turn very "blocky" on this page ???)


----------



## 23007 (11 Oct 2005)

I joined when I was 17 as well. I don't regret a thing. You asked if you should wait 6 months. If you are not ready now, I doubt you'll be ready in 6 months. what will be the difference in 6 months time? Just ask yourself: Am I ready to move out of the house on my own and start a real career? If the answer is yes, SIGN UP. If not, don't. That simple.


----------



## old fart (11 Oct 2005)

I joined up at 16....still serving at 44.....It was a hard go at first but stuck with it. In the 60's it was still possible to join up as young as 15.   

Basically I echo the comments made.....it's down to the individual joining up, if your not motivated you won't last......

I should add I'm talking about the Reg Force...not, hey I joined at 17 also (but what I mean is the Reserves that is, so I went home every night and toughed it at weekends here and there) which is certainly not in the same league as leaving home at a young age for the full time drama......

I'm sure many would agree, there is a difference.

AIRBORNE-CHIMO-UBIQUE


----------



## armyjewelz (11 Oct 2005)

macwma said:
			
		

> im 17 years old and go to the recruitment center oct 13th and go for bmq oct 31st. im having second thoughts but arn't quite sure...is 17 to young? better? my dad was in it for 20 years as a engineer...any advice or anything from any body would be great...im thinking of waiting another 6 months...is it possible?



If you do go.. then WELCOME to the Oct. 31 BMQ... My husband will be there also and is old enough to be your dad   You will do fine, as will he... age is irrelevant... It's in the mind!!


----------



## ROB14 (11 Oct 2005)

I picked up the papers within days of my 17th birthday, and within 2 months I was sworn in a and about to start BMQ.

Im about to turn 18 in a month and im a quater way through my DP2A(IPSWQ), and Ive never regretted it


----------



## armyjewelz (11 Oct 2005)

As a side note Kimmie here n the site, Her DH was Forced in at 17 by his mother I believe and here we are ... I believe 12 or 13 years later?  And that wasn't even a personal choice!


----------



## kimmie (11 Oct 2005)

Yeah.....she dropped him off at the local recruiting center with a note on his shirt "Please take my son...." and so they did.  ;D. I think sometimes <b>she</b> regrets it(kinda a hippie  ) and <b>he</b> loves it. I could never talk him into getting out.  So whether you're 17 or 47, it doesn't really matter, it's all if you want it enough and are willing to work hard to be the best you can be.  ;D All the best.


----------



## FNG (11 Oct 2005)

Can i ask why you have to go to the recruiting centre on the 13th for?......cause i was in on the 5th to finish up all my requirements and was accepted before to go in a year ago but still have no date of entry. Though the 31st would be a god send......just wondering anyway.


----------



## armyjewelz (11 Oct 2005)

I would guess he is being sworn in?? It sounded odd to me but then I realised that could be it!


----------



## FNG (11 Oct 2005)

That makes scence....thx!


----------



## macwma (13 Oct 2005)

ya i just got sworn in today and have much more confidents....thanks everyone ...


----------



## armyjewelz (13 Oct 2005)




----------

